# Questions about mollies



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey i'm new here and this is my first post, so i apologize if i ask some questions which have already been asked in other threads. (although i've been going through the posts for some 3 days now  ).

I have about 25 3-day old black mollies in a breeding trap at the moment and they seem to all be females. Is this normal or is it too soon to tell? Does the sex depend on temperature?

In the same tank i have another old black molly who seems to be stuck by a case of fin rot. Whats the best way to treat this? 

Thanks!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Tammy and Welcome to Fishforums!

First on your baby Mollies, Congrats on that. I personally have never raised Mollies, but in guppies the all look like females until they begin to mature, then you start seeing Males. 

On your Molly with fin rot, you should remove her to treat, because you don't want to medicate your fry. I would start with using Melifix. Great stuff. If your unable to remove to treat, I would do a good water change, and add some salt to the water for the Mollies. Mollies like a little salt and it will not hurt the fry. 

I am sure someone else with experence with Mollies will come along and correct me if I am wrong here. 

In the mean time, I would watch and see if any tank mates are beating up on your old Mollie too. 

Hope that helped some...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep.
The males won't start to look like males for about a month.

The addition of a bit of salt is very much appreciated by mollies. The fish you have in with them are a big factor in how much you can add, but a tablespoon per three gallons is beter than nothing and still tolerable by most other fish. The salt also helps fight off diseases.

The Melafix is an herbal extract which has some good antibiotic properties. You can get it at most petshops and even WalMart. You can also mix it with most other medicines if you need to. While you're at it, get some Pimafix for fungal problems.


----------



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to both of you for your quick replies.

I carried out a water change, and first thing Monday i'll buy some antibiotics for the fin rot. 

I have two guppies, a dwarf gurami, seven danios, three platies, two swords and two cory catfish besides the mollies.... all are quite hardy species but i'm not sure how they'd react to the salt. Would appreciate advice.

Tam


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I am not a cory expert by any means, and I could be totally off base, so hope Old Salt sets me straight if I am wrong, but I think they may be the only thing in that tank that would have a problem with the salt. I would at least research more before adding the salt. 

Also, if you plan on using antibiotics it is always a good idea NOT to treat your whole tank. Remove the sick fish and treat them only. 

Good Luck!


----------



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks All!


----------

